# Suche zuverlässigen Speedtest!



## D.I.Y (8. April 2010)

*Suche zuverlässigen Speedtest!*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe seit gestern endlich meinen 100 Mbit-Anschluss bei KabelBW Nun, ich habe noch keinen Speedtest gefunden, der mir mehr als 80 oder 85 Mbit Download attestiert. Und ich komme auf max. 10 mb/s. Nun habe ich aber einmal meine PS3 auch noch laden lassen und habe dann am Router geschaut (Dlink DIR-855), dass ich eine Auslastung von 97 mbit/s habe. Das klingt schon besser  Ich dachte mir da, dass es an den Einstellungen von Windows (7 Ultimate 64x) liegen kann, da ich vorher einen Registry Eintrag hatte, damit mein Ping bei Wow auf Leitungsniveau liegt (bei Wow ca 30 ms, das war ein Top-Wert!), damit kam ich aber nicht höher als 45 Mbit. Den habe ich gelöscht, nun komme ich knapp auf 85. Aber ich denke, dass die Leitung noch mehr schafft, und ich noch etwas umstellen muss in Windows. Ich habe auch schon mit dem Downloadmanager eine Suse.iso geladen von einem Uni-Server und kam nicht auf mehr als 10 mb/s, aber in einem Yt Video schafft einer mit der gleichen Leitung mit dem gleichen Server und der gleichen Datei an die 13 mb/s.

PS: Ich hatte vor diesem Anschluss DSL Light (384 kbit/s) 


MfG

D.I.Y


----------



## grubsnek (8. April 2010)

*AW: Suche zuverlässigen Speedtest!*

Einen zuverlässigen Speedtest gibt es nicht. Wenn du wissen willst, wie schnell deine Leitung ist musst du, wie du ja eh schon getan hast, eine Datei von einem schnellen Server runterladen. 

Unterstützt dein Router und dein PC Gigabit-Lan? Mit nur 100Mbit/s könnte es nämlich eng werden. 

Aber so oder so 85Mbit/s bzw. 10Mb/s sind eh schon ein guter Wert für eine 100Mbit/s Leitung. In der Realität, sprich wenn du nicht gerade von nen Uni-Server lädst, wirst du nämlich kaum auch nur annähernd solche Geschwindigkeiten bekommen.


----------



## D.I.Y (8. April 2010)

*AW: Suche zuverlässigen Speedtest!*

Ich hab natürlich alles auf Gigabit! Das ist mir natürlich auch schon aufgefallen, das andere Server keine Uni-Server sind  Aber ich bekomme noch nächste Woche eine neue Multimediadose ran die hat dann auch ein neues Kabel bis runter in den Keller, die jetzige hat noch so ein altes Kabel bis in den Keller zu der restlichen Gerätschaft (Verstärker etc.). Ich denke, dann werde ich die 100 erreichen ^^


----------



## grubsnek (8. April 2010)

*AW: Suche zuverlässigen Speedtest!*

gut, dann kannst ja hier dein "Gerät" noch weiter zur Schau stellen.


----------



## dot (9. April 2010)

*AW: Suche zuverlässigen Speedtest!*

Ein Dutzend Linux-ISOs von verschiedenen FTP-Servern gleichzeitig herunterladen. Die normalen SPeedtests kommen bei deiner Leitung wohl an gewisse Grenzen


----------



## K3n$! (9. April 2010)

*AW: Suche zuverlässigen Speedtest!*

Erst einmal: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Leitung 

Ich würde dir empfehlen, von einer Uni oder von einem DSL Provider eine Testdatei zu laden.

ISP (Netcologne): Testseite

Dort mal die 1G-Datei per DLM laden.

Ich komme bei meiner 50MBit Leitung auf 5750KByte/s.


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. April 2010)

*AW: Suche zuverlässigen Speedtest!*

Da da jemand das Kleingedruckte nicht gelesen? Da steht immer so nen kleines aber feines "bis zu". In deinem Vertrag steht also nur was deine Leitung unter Optimalbedingungen theoretisch schafft. Die 100 wirst du nie oder nur sehr selten erreichen, da einfach zu viele Einflüsse dazwischen sind. Die Liste ist ewig lang was da alles noch so Einfluss nehmen kann oder nimmt.


----------

